# help with suspension



## jcrou82 (Aug 1, 2003)

I have a buddy at work that has The Spec V '03. He's trading it in and sold me his tein suspension on it for $675 with an Injen CAI. We tried to do the swap from my stock to his tein. We ran into some issues when removing his tein and also we installing my stocks into his car. I have a number of questions:

First, although it's too late now, I'm wondering if $675 is a good price for an Injen CAI and Tein Suspension? Now, I'm not sure if I got a complete kit and since I can't really explain it, I'll just direct you guys to the picture of what we swapped (www.tein.com/badamp.html).

My first question is, have you guys had a hard time removing the Teins from the back suspension? We did the swap ourselves, but unfortunately we only got as far as the fronts. We couldn't seem to remove the bolt that holds the back suspension (i'm not sure if that's what it is called) to the brakes/axle. 

We were thinking of removing the caliper and brakes to get to the bolt, but my buddy at work said that taking it off would be no problem, but re-installing it would require a new tool. Is this true? I plan on painting my calipers soon and am interested in knowing wether I would have to remove it to paint it since I would then need that tool to re-install it. 

Once I get my back suspension in, what is a good setup as far as height goes that isn't too low for the stock tires? I know, I should have gotten some low profile tires first, but I thought this was a good deal at the time so I went with it. I can't ride too low because there's a few places around here where not matter how slow and careful I drive, I'll end up scratching up the body. 

also is there a forum to ask about the CAI or can I just ask it here?

Thanks all.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

jcrou82 said:


> My first question is, have you guys had a hard time removing the Teins from the back suspension? We did the swap ourselves, but unfortunately we only got as far as the fronts. We couldn't seem to remove the bolt that holds the back suspension (i'm not sure if that's what it is called) to the brakes/axle.
> 
> We were thinking of removing the caliper and brakes to get to the bolt, but my buddy at work said that taking it off would be no problem, but re-installing it would require a new tool. Is this true? I plan on painting my calipers soon and am interested in knowing wether I would have to remove it to paint it since I would then need that tool to re-install it.


Rear dampers is always a lot more "fun" than the fronts on cars with a multilink rear beam. You won't have any problems taking the caliper off, but if you have to take off the hub in its entirety, you will expose the bearings to air, at which point you'll need to get them repacked. The latter may be what he was talking about. If you have a socket set and a medium sized C-clamp you should be set to get the caliper off and on.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

um, you don't need to take any brake parts off to get the rear suspension off........................I've never had to...................you're definitely doing something wrong.


----------



## jcrou82 (Aug 1, 2003)

no see the problem is that every time we turn the bolt, the screw turns as well, so the bolt is not unscrewing. We've attempted a number of ways to hold down the nut that's holding it, but the brakes are in the way for us to get a good grip. Do you know of a better way. How did any of you remove your back struts?
Thanks


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

use a socket wrench to unscrew the nut and use a box end wrench to hold the bolt dude...........it's not that hard, I've done it 30 times on different b15s.


----------

